# Steel Legion Novels



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I don't know if ive put this in the right place my first time posting about novels.

My question is: Is there any black library books based on the steel legion.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

It is, and Helsreach by ADB


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I mean mainly based on the steel legion, i mean from a characters view in the army. Does that make sense?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Currently there are no novels based on the POV of a Steel Legion Guardsmen. However, with the increase in shorts/incoming works from both the printed and digital lines of BL, this could change. It's kind of unlikely, though, as for the most part the Steel Legion only saw action on Armageddon, and with Helsreach being out, the only real chance we'll be seeing them is if there's a novel about the first or second wars of Armageddon.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

That's not entirely accurate. _Helsreach _is mainly from Chaplain Grimaldus' POV, but there are parts that are given from the POV of that Steel Legion stormtrooper Andrej and the Steel Legion officer, whose name eludes me.


----------

